# I need a friend who understands this struggle ~



## HBOL (Oct 1, 2007)

My husband and I have been TTC for 2 years, since a miscarriage at 11 wks in 2005.  We moved to Harrogate from the States this July and being new here, without much support, makes the monthly arrival of AF even more difficult.  Back home two close friends just had their 3rd and 2nd babies and another good friend is pregnant.  Any feedback or support would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.  Sorry to hear of your problems ttc.  You will get lots of help and advice on here.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## HBOL (Oct 1, 2007)

Thank you Emma.  I hope so.  Sometimes this journey can feel very isolating.


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi, welcome to FF

here's a link to the yorkshire support board that you may find helprfull 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=256.0

also we have a board for people who have had suffered misscarrige that you might find helpfull

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=12.0

hope these help, if you need anything just give me a shout and i'll try and help 

pam xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

and welcome to ff 

You have definately come to the right place for support and understanding 

Have a look around the boards and introduce yourself 

 

xx


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi and welcome.

So sorry to read of your struggles and that you're feeling alone over here. You'll soon settle and make lots of friends but in the meantime we're always here to help and support you.

Love and luck,

CG xxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hbol- I know I;ve already said hi on the Yorkie Thread but just wanted to reiterate that you're not alone and we will be there to help and support you in whatever way you need.  x


----------



## belleza (Oct 1, 2007)

hi im a newbie aswell!!
Im sorry for your struggle and rest assured you are not alone.
I totally understand the feeling when all your friends are having babies.
You are happy for them but always thinking, whens it my turn?
I hope you find lots of advice and support on here, i am sure you will.
And good luck TTC.
xx


----------



## wickedangel (Sep 14, 2007)

I just thought i would say hi.  I think this is the best place to be for us gals who feel a bit out there with no one to understand what we are going through.  we all know what its like to want one of those tiny babies you see being pushed in prams all around you.

Keep trying - it will happen.  Life is a bit of a rollercoaster but we get there in the end.


----------



## calamity (Sep 26, 2007)

Hiya,

Welcome I'm new too and not very good at this!. I know exactly how you feel i haven't really told any of my friends about our struggles to conceive we have been trying for 4 years Ive never been pregnant, had tests etc etc  everything is OK so were unexplained!.

The reason for me not telling anyone is everyone i know who is pregnant or has kids just decided thats what they wanted and that was it! Another reason is that i get teased regularly about not liking children this again isn't true but its easier to let folk think this than admit the truth. I know how alone you feel i really wish had someone to talk this over with but i know that this is mainly my fault.

Speak to you soon 

Jayne


----------



## shara (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi and welcome,

So sorry to read of your miscarrage. You have come to the right place, ff provides so much support and info. Its great 

hope you start feeling better soon

shara XX


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *HBOL* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi HBOL,

  Welcome to fertility friends its a great site for advice and support, its been a great help to me and hope you find

  it good too  

  I'm sorry your having problems trying to conceive a baby, but good luck with everything.



                                      Strawberries x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  HBOL 

 I'm sorry your feeling so down about things right now, sadly many of us can relate to how your feeling,

Pam left you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I would encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,

G&B  Community board
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for your home town & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask!
~Dizzi~


----------



## KatyJ (Sep 24, 2007)

Hello HBOL

I also wanted to say welcome to the site.  I am also a newbie and from SA so I know what it is like to be far from home and lacking support.  All my good friends are either pregnant or have a little one so I know how you feel.

I am on 2WW..and pretty damn sure that AF is on her way...devastating....

Keep in touch!

KatyJ


----------



## hrq (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi and welcome.
We'll all be here to support you, as we know how you're feeling.
Good luck with everything
H x


----------



## clucky chick (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi HBOL

Sorry to hear you are feeling down   This site is absolutely fantastic and there is always somebody on hand to offer support or advice - the best thing is that it's from people who actually understand infertility.  I have some very close friends but no longe choose to discuss our journey with them as I just find it sooo much easier to talk to people on this site instead.  

Come on over to the Yorkie thread - they are a lovely bunch of girls and will make you very welcome x


----------



## Liss (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi HBOL

I hope you're finding the support you need on FF.  The best thing about it is getting rid of those feelings of isolation and loneliness.  I live a long way from home too (Australia, due to DH's work but from UK originally) and I know it can sometimes be very hard being away from the people who you would feel comfortable confiding in and who would support you.  You make new friends but its not the same is it?  

I've found FF a total lifeline and I would encourage you to join the threads the other ladies have recommended as I promise you will start to feel so much better!  Its fantastic talking with others in exactly the same position as you as you know they really do understand and everyone on this site is so kind.  I'm sending you a big hug   in the meantime!

If you ever want to PM me to have a rant or offload, you're more than welcome. 

Wishing you lots of luck and friendship,

Liss xxx


----------



## RMCARA (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi there

I know exactly how you are feeling.  I had a m/c in December 2005 and then fell pregnant again in October 2006 and had another m/c at 6 weeks.  

To cut a very very long story short, I had lots of tests and found out I had Ashermans Syndrome caused by my first D&C, which was stoppig me conceiving and carrying a pregnancy.  I've had surgery to remove the scarring in my uterus and have just fallen pregnant again (however its pretty early days and the most terrifying time of my life).

The hardest part about the whole thing has been seeing my four closest girlfriends fall pregnant, and sail through their pregnancies and deliver perfect babies.  It was so distressing that I had to back out of the friendships for a while, I couldn't spend time with them as it was stressing me out so much.  However its got easier and they were great about it as I explained how upsetting it was.  

I'm pretty sure you'll fall again soon enough, however if you are worried, maybe you could look at getting some tests done.  It made me feel so much better knowing I was doing something rather than that agonising wait every month.

If you want any further info, please feel free to ask. 

Rebecca x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello HBOL, just wanted to welcome you to Fertility Friends and reassure you that all those feelings you are havign are perfectly normal. 

C~x


----------

